
Kuo: iPhone SE 2 Launching in Q1 2020 with A13 at $399 Price - clairity
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/13/kuo-iphone-se-2-to-launch-in-q1-2020-at-399-price/
======
adolph
The top-rated comment sums it up well:

 _An iPhone 8 size /shape totally misses the point of the iPhone SE and why so
many of us love it like no other._

~~~
clairity
i agree, but the rumor consensus seems to be that apple is abandoning the
4-inch form factor (which makes sense, as they don’t want to invest r&d into
the low end of the market).

the $399 price is what caught my eye. it will replace the iphone 8 and SE as
the low end iphone. hopefully they call it the iphone 9 and not SE 2.

